# Banking in the rain



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

WTG. That looks like a behind the house or neighborhood retention pond. Its amazing how good the fishing can be in those things.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Brett, you're tempting me. If I come down to my daughter's house this weekend, I may have to pay you a visit. I'll bring my own paddle.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> My nephew stopped by for a visit. How do you keep an 8 year old busy?
> With a couple slices of wheat bread, a hookout and a fishing pole.
> Overcast with rain, which kept it cooler than normal for a July morning in NE Florida.
> While the adults talked, the youngsters fished the vegetation line along the banks of the waterway.
> ...


Awesome to see that, keep the kids hooked on fishing!

Some of the biggest bass I've seen have been caught in neighborhood or golf course ponds

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats where it all started for me... a small pond catching bream


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sometimes, with the advertising of all the new tackle, it's easy to forget
that catching fish doesn't require a lot of expensive gear. 2 ultralight
blisterpack combos, purchased 8 years ago, have been used by numerous guests
to occupy the kids when visiting. No lures, no sinkers or leaders, just a small
j hook tied direct to 6 lb monofilament, with the drag set at a quarter pound.
The waterways in my area run for miles, and the homeowners have been feeding
the fish for years. So there's no need for any bait store purchases, a slice
of bread is the expected offering for the residential aquatic denizens.
Grab the rods, hookout and bread and head to the nearby bank for some fast fun.
Between the bluegills and the grass carp, the sound of the drag buzzing
is a sound that fortells another digital kid/fish photo opportunity. With the drag
set so low, even the bass snack sized bream can pull a few inches of drag.
Makes the youngsters work for their catch. And it teaches the basics of
lift up, reel down, when fighting a fish on light tackle. If you want to
teach a child to enjoy fishing, you have to provide continuous catching.
The fish caught don't have to be large, just abundant. That's what the waterways
have, here in Palm Coast. I enjoy watching when dads, who I know fish more than I do,
pick up one of the kid rods to join in the action. These guys are saltwater fin-atics,
who just can't miss out on the chance to catch another fish, without all the normal preparation.
Kids and their fathers in a family competition to see who catches the biggest fish
can be absolutely hilarious, when dad proudly lifts a 5 inch bluegill up, and a minute
later his youngster is battling a 30 inch grass carp. 

Canoeman, Sunday will have to be the day, I've got a family gathering for the Fourth to attend...let me know.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You're right Brett...that's fun for the whole family.  Weeks later and my daughter is still bragging how she outfished me and her brother, catching bream. ;D


----------

